# Commuting Rathangan to Dublin City Centre.



## gazzer (25 Oct 2007)

Im hoping somebody might have some information for me in regards commuting from Rathangan to Dublin City Centre.

Which would be the nearest train station(Newbridge or Kildare? How long would it take to get from Rathangan to the train station in a car (say at around 8.30am) and is there much parking in either of the stations?? Would I be right in saying it would take about an hour to get from the train station into Hueston

Thinking of moving to Kildare so just trying to see where the best areas to move to would be in terms of commuting. Price range of the house I would be interested in would be max £340,000 (looking for a 3 or 4 bed semi d)

Thanks


----------



## plant43 (25 Oct 2007)

They are about to introduce paid parking in Newbridge Station (5 euro per week). Not sure how much space there would be at 8:30am. I would have thought €340,000 would get you a 3 bed semi in Newbridge?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2007)

Moved from Location, Location, Location.


----------



## asdfg (25 Oct 2007)

Approx 15 to 20 min from rathangan to either Kildare or newbridge. very difficult to get parking at 8.30 in either station. 

Time on train is approx 40 min. You should also allow for delays. There is a train leaving Newbridge at 8.23 and another at 8.40 arriving in Heuston at 9.05 and 9.25.


----------



## gipimann (25 Oct 2007)

If you're looking at Co Kildare as a whole rather than Rathangan or Newbridge areas, have you considered Leixlip or Maynooth - a quick search on myhome.ie returned a few 3 bed semis around the 340K mark.   Both towns are on the Maynooth/Mullingar/Longford/Sligo train, and you might find yourself within walking/cycling distance of the stations so wouldn't need parking.   Journey times to Dublin Connolly are 40 mins or so from Leixlip and 45 mins from Maynooth with several trains to choose from in the mornings & evenings.  
You're also on Dublin Bus routes in both towns which may be useful.


----------



## Brianne (25 Oct 2007)

Rathangan is ten miles from Kildare town and parking in any of the train stations either in Newbridge or Kildare is difficult. You would probably get a bigger house in Rathangan than in either of the other towns. However, in my opinion there is no comparison in the locations. Rathangan is still, despite new developments, rather out of the way, and it is possible to buy, in your price range, a house in either Kildare or Newbridge within walking distance of the station. 
Newbridge is the bigger town with new shopping centres and plenty of facilities and it is about 30 minutes by train to Dublin. A bus service called the Silver Dawn leaves Newbridge at about 7.20 , goes to the quays and lands in UCD at 9am.Kildare also has developments near the station but is a quieter location than Newbridge. Depends what you want, either way the commuting can be tiring, and will further travel after you get off the train be worth it for the country air?


----------



## gazzer (26 Oct 2007)

Thanks everyone for the advice. The reason I mentioned Rathangan was I got a few brochures from Estate Agents and the houses there looked very nice. I wil be selling my existing house in Dublin 15 to move to Kildare so was looking at new developments rather than 2nd hand homes so that I wouldnt have to pay any stamp duty.. Im going to take a drive around a few different parts of Kildare over the bank holiday weekend and see if there is anything that takes my fancy.

Thanks again.


----------



## plant43 (26 Oct 2007)

There's a couple of new estates around the train station in Newbridge that are worth looking at. I think they might have 3 bed semis from about 360k, but you're right next to the train station.


----------



## Brianne (26 Oct 2007)

You will get much better value in some of the older estates in Newbridge even with stamp duty. Bigger houses and gardens and in some cases better builds. Good idea to drive around and get the feel of the area . If you are from Dublin originally, be careful as a lot of Dubliners have settled in well but equally, many, despite the bigger house etc. ,find the transition to small towns difficult. A lot depends on one's personal circumstances. There are a lot of houses in Kildare and Newbridge for sale at the moment, you'll be spoiled for choice. Good luck


----------

